# 12 yr old male Need temp home ASAP (metro NYC area)



## Erick (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I posted here once before about our two dogs here: (http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...reat-home-please-tri-state-area-ny-nj-ct.html)

We had since been able to find more a more favorable solution for both of them. The younger black GSD is in Brooklyn with my sister and we had been able to keep Damian, our older male. My wife went through rounds and rounds of allergy shots and was able to manage with just one dog in the house. As a matter of fact, we have one dog and two ragdoll cats in our apartment! They're all great friends. All had been well for the past 3 years, but now require even more urgent help.

My wife has been recently diagnosed with lymphoma and had just started her first round of chemotherapy. She came back to get her second treatment only to be told that her white blood cell count is too low to continue. She had been complaining that she was feeling the effects of her allergies more and more despite building up her tolerance. We were told that she was immune suppressed due to her first treatment and her allergies is not going to improve her ability to get that blood count high enough to proceed.

We are having some friends take the cats in the meantime but have not been able to find someone to help us with our dog. Her treatment may take up to 6 months, so we would need someone to potentially foster our dog during that time. He is 12 years old and it breaks my heart to displace him at this time but we're out of options now. If I can find someone local, I'm willing to provide the food for Damian until we can get him back. He's been stable on Canidae platinum and that's not the cheapest food, so I would like to provide lessen that burden on whoever can help us out. He's a healthy 12 year old that is still (suprisingly) energetic but do get the occasional arthritis that can only be remedied with doggy aspirin. He lives for fetch (I'm not kidding. Obsessed, if anything). He's got a clean bill of health, otherwise, and is up to date with shots. We board him in a doggy daycare when we go on vacation so he's passed all temperament and social tests.

We live in Ridgefield Park, NJ. Please email me at [email protected] and I can provide more information. I'm also open to having a phone conversation to discuss but will not leave it on a thread post. Please email me. 

Thank you very much for reading. 
Erick


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sending this around - in my email I suggested that perhaps rescues who have adopted out to people in your area could reach out to any adopters who have a home that might work for this. The rescues have (should have) already done a good check of the home so you would have less to worry about. This may be a strategy you could use if nothing comes up soon and I can help you look at the rescues in your area for some key things like home checks, etc. 

I know we have the best adopters so am thinking that other rescues would as well. 

I hope your wife does excellent with her treatments as soon as they can start.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Is he good with cats? How local are you looking for? I know some people in New Hampshire, is that too far?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If you are looking for a foster situation, I would not say something like "lesson the burden by supplying his food." People will assume and expect that you plan to cover all financial aspects of his care, including food, flea/tick treatments, all medical costs that may crop up (I would suggest you have a standing file open at your vet for someone local, they aren't going to want to pay out of pocket and hope and pray you'll reimburse them), provide a crate if they request one (even if he doesn't usually use one), etc.


----------



## Erick (Jul 15, 2010)

Rerun, we're not looking for a foster situation, thanks.

To everyone else, I'm happy to report that Damian is staying with a relative up in Massachusettes. Hopefully we can get him back in 6 months. Or at least when my wife is done with her chemo treatment.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So glad you found him a temp home. Hope your wifes chemo treatment goes ok.


----------



## Erick (Jul 15, 2010)

Just as an update, my wife's chemo went very well, however, we we were told by her allergist that her immunology shots were nullified by the chemo. We've had Damian back for about a month and only last night, my wife had an asthma attack at 3AM. It would appear that despite all our efforts, we will not be able to keep him. It pains me to have to give him up at this stage in his life, but we have exhausted all options. I'm looking to extend this to the GS community as I know that the folks on here can give him the best home possible.

Please, please contact me via email: [email protected] if you know of anyone that can help.

Thank you very much.
Erick


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about your wife's health and that you will be unable to keep Damian. In your original post it says he's not good with cats but it looks like he did end up living with 2 cats for a while? 

And I think it would make sense to start a new thread since this one says "Temporary" and is old. I also think some rescues might be willing to help you place him by courtesy listing him. 

I will alert Jean to this thread. 

Best of luck--he sounds like a wonderful dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sending him around to people I know - but even though they may only send to reputable people, be aware that things can get passed along and you may be contacted by weirdos (for want of a better word, either here via PM or through email) so please be very careful. 

Screening Applicants As Potential Homes helps

Please PM if I can help.


----------

